# How to combine engineering and environment?



## Millerb (Feb 7, 2011)

I've always had an interest in engineering, but i don't want to be stuck inside all day! I've been thinking about a few majors, such as biosystems engineering. Also, any ideas for what types of jobs i could get?


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Feb 7, 2011)

Millerb said:


> I've always had an interest in engineering, but i don't want to be stuck inside all day! I've been thinking about a few majors, such as biosystems engineering. Also, any ideas for what types of jobs i could get?


I'd say civil or construction engineering would be a good choice if you're looking to get "out and about". Civil you'll likely start out as a field technician, construction should also be pretty well balanced between being in the office and in the field.


----------



## Millerb (Feb 7, 2011)

That's a good idea, but i was thinking in more of the environmental direction. With all the environmental issues being raised, and all the research being done, i was thinking that many new fields and job opportunities would be avaliable.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 8, 2011)

Millerb said:


> That's a good idea, but i was thinking in more of the environmental direction. With all the environmental issues being raised, and all the research being done, i was thinking that many new fields and job opportunities would be avaliable.


I'm an environmental engineer, and work for a geotechnical engineering firm. I am frequently out in the field. If I had to do it over again, rather than focusing on the water resources/environmental aspect of civil engineering, I would focus on geotechnical in undergrad, and get a masters in environmental engineering. The two disciplines are a natural match, as understanding the relationships between soil properties and haz watse transport and remediation are closely related.

Some of my responsibilities out in the field include supervising drilling/excavating exploratory borings/pits, supervising underground storage tank removals, asbestos investigations, and doing site visits for Phase I Environmental Site Assessments (ESA). I also do a few Phase II ESAs, but not really very many Phase IIIs.


----------



## CbusPaul (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a chemical engineer who does much of the same work that FLBuff talks about including designing/ installing remediation systems. The work has been challenging and exciting in the 8 years I've been involved.


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Feb 8, 2011)

I definitely would go with Geotechnical Engineering. i am an Environmental Engineer (by education), but i always wanted to work outside instead of behind a desk. I am out of the office alot and actually enjoy what i do, and dont have to be involved with office politics. another field you could look into is Utilities, which would be more of a water resources major of study


----------



## dastuff (Feb 8, 2011)

Millerb said:


> I've always had an interest in engineering, but i don't want to be stuck inside all day! I've been thinking about a few majors, such as biosystems engineering. Also, any ideas for what types of jobs i could get?


I'm a Trashmangineer and I get to be outside all day working with decomposing materials.. It's fabulous!

I highly recommend it for those looking to work outside.


----------



## Millerb (Feb 9, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Millerb said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good idea, but i was thinking in more of the environmental direction. With all the environmental issues being raised, and all the research being done, i was thinking that many new fields and job opportunities would be avaliable.
> ...


This information is great. I never knew that engineering could be so widely used. Yor field is definitely one that i would be interested in pursing. Do you have any idea about the demand for people with this major?

Also, thanks to everyone else for thier input, any additional information would be welcome!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 9, 2011)

If you manage to land a job with an environmental engineering consulting firm (look at the big ones), you will definitely be outside alot, sampling and such.


----------



## PowermanX590 (Feb 10, 2011)

As a Water Resources Engineer/Hydrologist you could land a job with the USGS or the State Water Resources Department and you could work on their Stream Gauging Systems. Those gauges require maintenance, and there are alot of them. Some gauges are in such remote locations you will need a 4x4 and hiking gear. Sometime's these agencies will subcontract to hydrology firms to perform the work as well. It would be worth looking into.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 10, 2011)

To give you an idea of some of the variety you have in the environmental field, Im a chemical engineer with a speciality in designing air pollution control equipment. I also provide air permitting support to our customers and do a lot of emissions inventory type calculations for permit compliance. I also get to spend a fair amount of time out of the office commissioning and inspecting equipment.

If your looking to do engineering work outside of an office you should look at firms which do stack testing. You get to sit on a platform hundreds of feet in the air for hours on end.


----------



## Millerb (Feb 10, 2011)

PowermanX590 said:


> As a Water Resources Engineer/Hydrologist you could land a job with the USGS or the State Water Resources Department and you could work on their Stream Gauging Systems. Those gauges require maintenance, and there are alot of them. Some gauges are in such remote locations you will need a 4x4 and hiking gear. Sometime's these agencies will subcontract to hydrology firms to perform the work as well. It would be worth looking into.


This sounds so fun! It's a great way to be outside, and get work done.

The air pollution engineering job sounds interesting, sitting up in the air for hours even sounds intriguing.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Feb 12, 2011)

You could pursue mechanical and not see an office too


Many sales jobs will see you traveling to customer sites to help them with their equipment, etc. 
Commissioning is becoming a big deal with the LEED &amp; efficiency push going on, you'll be in a lot of basements, but it's not the office  
Companies like schlumberger will have you on months-long rotations on oil drilling platforms (kinda tough if you want a family though)...
There's plenty of options around


----------

